# Ruido en subwoofer...



## fedeolo (Sep 11, 2006)

Hola y gracias por la ayuda.
Mi problema es el siguiente: tengo un subwoofer CLED de 80 watts y desde que lo compre me hacia un ruido de baja frecuencia (como un zumbido) pero era muy bajo y en condiciones normales no molestaba. Resulta que ahora lo hace mas fuerte y en el volumen que esta seteado normalmente es bastante audible (y molesto). Primero pense que le faltaba masa pero ese no era el problema; incluso cuando lo pongo a masa el sonido cambia (se pone un poco mas agudo) pero sigue siendo molesto y con el mismo volumen. Y me di cuenta que los parlantes de la computadora (un sistema 2.1) tambien me lo hace. Quiero aclarar que tanto la computadora como es sistema de sonido y el tv (uno plano de 29") estan sobre una misma pared, unos a continuacion de otros y la alimentacion de todos esos equipos se obtiene del mismo lugar. Lo extraño es que el sumbido es mas fuerte de un tiempo a esta parte (note que lo hacia asi de fuerte hace unas dos semanas), antes no lo hacia tan fuerte. Sera que hay alguna antena de algun tipo que se me esta metiendo por el subwoofer? El TV no muestra ninguna anomalia en la imagen. No se si se entiende el problema, con gusto espero vuestros comentarios.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## shocky (Sep 13, 2006)

Es probable que tengas ruido en la red.
Si hay alguna fabrica o algun vecino con motores de induccion bastantes grandes pueden joderte.
Prueba colocando un filtro de linea.
Con un buen establizador tambien puede que se te solucione el problema, ya que suelen traer filtros. 
Saludos y suerte


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 13, 2006)

Coincido con Shocky, el subwoofer es el que más va a sonar con ruido de linea porque es de baja frecuencia.
Puede ser también por un problema de puesta a tierra, descartar ripple en la fuente del amplificador.

Exitos


----------



## fedeolo (Sep 13, 2006)

Gracias amigos Shoky y Dario por vuestra respuesta. Con respecto a la puesta a tierra lo descarto porque hize la prueba y el problema sigue. Voy a probar con un filtro de linea ya que parece que es un problema mas general dado que el zumbido es "captado" por mi subwoofer y el otro woofer del sistema de computadora que tengo en las cercanias. Parece que el problemita comenzo hace unas semanas y es como si algun aparato o antena de radio esta entrando por induccion en los woofer's.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------

